# 2004 28bhs



## rlj (May 6, 2009)

Hello everyone!! My family is looking to purchase a 2004 28BHS. I'm just looking for comments both pro/con on this model. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Tell us what you like or want to get from it and it will help us tell you if that is what you will get.

BTW - Welcome to Outbackers.


----------



## TurkeyBranch (Mar 12, 2009)

First: WELCOME to the site

I love mine. We go out every 2 weeks. 
My only complaint was the TV set up. mine is a 2002 28BHS, as you come in the door there is a half cabinet on the right. TV sits on there. I used it, but would liked to have had the connection for it in that cabinet instead of the ceiling.

Other than that I have owned 3 trailers over the years. I like this on hands down over the others.


----------



## rlj (May 6, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Tell us what you like or want to get from it and it will help us tell you if that is what you will get.
> 
> BTW - Welcome to Outbackers.


We love the layout of the trailer, it has everything we want. We would be using it mainly for weekend stays at the lake. Seems to be very well constructed. I also love friendship I have noticed on this site from Outback owners. I feel that camping is about family fun and making new friends with fellow campers. Outback owners certainly seem to embrace that idea.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

laketime said:


> Tell us what you like or want to get from it and it will help us tell you if that is what you will get.
> 
> BTW - Welcome to Outbackers.


We love the layout of the trailer, it has everything we want. We would be using it mainly for weekend stays at the lake. Seems to be very well constructed. I also love friendship I have noticed on this site from Outback owners. I feel that camping is about family fun and making new friends with fellow campers. Outback owners certainly seem to embrace that idea.
[/quote]

Well then the answer is it is the perfect trailer for you. All that matters is that you like it when you walk into it. If after you get it you find a problem then just let us know and we will help you get it fixed up better then Gilligan could ever build it.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

While we just got our 03, I can tell you from a maintenance standpoint that we a replacing all tires due to dry rot on one, not treadware. Guess the previous owner didn't go too far, but naturally had the tires still exposed to the sunlight. The unit is pretty much original and is in decent shape. Do have a close look at the sides of the tires to see if there are any nicks or anything else in the rubber. It's not a big deal..new tires are about $350 installed, balanced, etc.

We bought the camper because:

1 - we loved the bright white interior, the many lights throughout
2 - bunkhouse in the back
3 - relatively light weight
4 - protected underbelly
5 - central heat/cooling ducts
6 - sleek look / interior design.

A few compromises we are accepting:
- no rear access door for storage into bunk area. Bikes, as an example, have to come through the main door
- bottom bunk in rear isn't a full (double) width

I am sure you will get lot's of feedback and as CamperAndy mentioned, many here can tell you if this unit will meet your expectations.


----------



## Jim Savage (May 27, 2008)

laketime said:


> Hello everyone!! My family is looking to purchase a 2004 28BHS. I'm just looking for comments both pro/con on this model. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


Cheers!

We love our 28BHS however for us it is becomming to small and we will be in the market for a bigger trailer this summer ... We are looking for something with the quad bunks.

The only thing bad I can think of is the lack of storage, but for me we are traveling with 7 kids and need every nook and cranny to put stuff. I took the big slide thing out from under the front to make more room and wow did it make room!

We have a full size tub which is very nice

The white walls clean up very nicely after the trip

Its light weight and towes like a dream

Good luck
Jim


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

We have loved our 28BHS since we purchased it new in 2004. It fits our family of four perfectly. We have not had major problems thus far in our ownership of the unit, with only a few minor problems that were worked out at the PDI. Until this year, we had been pulling the unit with a 1/2 ton Suburban and I will caution you that the unit was pushing the capacity of the 1/2 ton. Go take a look at it and if it looks like it would fit your family, go for it. Let the memories begin!!


----------



## kemccarthy (Apr 19, 2009)

CamperAndy said:


> Tell us what you like or want to get from it and it will help us tell you if that is what you will get.
> 
> BTW - Welcome to Outbackers.


Love this model. This was the first Outback we saw and absolutely loved it.... But soon relized we would have been pushing our towing with a Tahoe... Ended up getting the 25RSS but wish we could have gotten this quad bunk. Maybe one day when we upgrade the TV we will just have to have it... Our 25RSS is the same floor plan except we have only 2 bunks turned the width of the camper. If you can tow it, I would go for it.


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to Outbackers







and good luck in your quest for a TT

Be sure a check out the for sale section as their are a couple of bunk house models and others for sale









Ed


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

We're a family of 4 and are still completely satisfied with this unit and floorplan after buying it new in October of 2003. Our kids are now 9 and 7 and we feel no need to upgrade for any reason. It's just a fantastic floorplan and we still get compliments from visitors.

All the major systems work like new, and the interior has worn very well and still looks new too. Like Andy said, if the floorplan rings your bell...then your home


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

We own an '03 28BHS and have loved it. The '04 is almost unchanged but they did fix a couple of issues with the layout. It is very easy to work on and also to keep clean. We are replacing the awning fabric this year because of UV damage but that is to be expected on a unit that has lived it's entire life in the SE. Some '03 and '04s came without ovens as Dometic was having a manufacturing problem at that time, so don't be suprised. The good news is, we hardly ever use the oven.

Reverie


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Reverie said:


> Some '03 and '04s came without ovens as Dometic was having a manufacturing problem at that time, so don't be suprised. The good news is, we hardly ever use the oven.


So that would explain why we don't have an oven (I wonder if MaeJae will ever forget about that







). The large toaster oven that we purchased works great. One of the best things about it, is that we can take it outside to use and not heat up the inside of the camper.


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

And if this 28BHS was one of the units that came without an oven, one can be easily installed. I put up a gallery years ago with pictures doing this in my Sister's 2004 Outback that was made during the "Great RV Oven Shortage of 2004". The gallery is HERE

FYI, the main manufacturer of the gas control valves used in most RV ovens had problems associated with moving their plant to Mexico and for many months could only ship few or no valves to the range manufacturers. Thus the shortage of ovens in all RV's in the 2004 model year.

"And now you know.....The REST of the story" RIP Paul Harvey


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

laketime said:


> Hello everyone!! My family is looking to purchase a 2004 28BHS.


So, did you make the purchase?


----------

